# Cat used up a few lives today.



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

VERY STRANGE thing happened to me today. I cleaned out an area in front of the garage door that had become overgrown with weeds yesterday. So today, since the lawn mower was sitting right there I walked up to it pulled in the clutch and started it up. It was kind of slow to start which never happens but I did not really think much of it. As soon as it was running good I took off mowing. I mowed for about three minutes, a few good passes and then came across some trash that I had missed so I shut off the mower. When it shut off I could hear a cat howling in distress and it was RIGHT NEXT to me. I couldn't see it. Finally it dawned on me where it was coming from. INSIDE the bagger on my mower (it is a push mower!). I unhooked the bagger holding my breath expecting to find a badly injured cat and pulled him out. Poor guy was covered with grass/weed shards and mewing pitifully. His eyes were full of stuff and he had it embedded in his fur. Worse, some of the weeds were foxtail and we all know how bad those seed pods can be. 

Well, I spent about an hour brushing out his fur and picking out grass seeds and shards. He was sweet, he would reach around and bite me gently to tell me to stop and grab my hands with his paws but never unsheathed his claws. I have zero marks to show for it. I let his eyes tear and carefully pulled out whatever came to the corners. I was not sure if human eye drops are the right Ph. After about 1/2 hour he had his eyes cleared. I wouldn't let him touch them until I was sure. They have not been bothering him all day so I think he is OK. 

Anyway, kitty boy is fine this evening. He has a scuffed nose and is a bit of a homebody. He has not left the patio all day. But he is eating and drinking just fine. I figured I would have to watch him for signs of pneumonia since he surely inhaled some of that stuff, but so far no coughing and he quit sneezing after just a few minutes. 

I have not touched the mower since. I know that there are no more cats inside, I am just grateful that this kitty made it. Thought I would share this weird story. Check your mower bags folks! Ya never know!


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Yikes! Close call! 
That kitty is super lucky. He didn't get seriously hurt, plus he has you to take such good care of him!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Poor boy! Glad he wasn't seriously hurt. He must be really sweet not to claw you up after such an ordeal.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Cats get into any dark small space - bags, boxes, dryers, washers, etc.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my word. This is not funny, but I am laughing so hard! I am so glad that your cat is ok. Crazy cat. He probably won't think to do that again.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That's OK Packhill, It is not funny,... but I am calmed down enough to laugh too. :lol: My husband happened to have pulled up and parked his pickup just as I stopped the mower. He was talking on the phone and saw me pull the cat out of the bag. He laughed at himself for thinking that he had seen me put my cat out of the mower and went on talking. But then he saw me working on the cat and realized he had indeed seen it! I could hear him laughing with his friend about the cat never getting near that mower again. We were all laughing after we knew he was OK. Poor kitty, had to suffer the indignity after all that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is ok.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

haha.. literally pulled the 'Cat out of the bag!' so funny.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Cats get into any dark small space - bags, boxes, dryers, washers, etc.


If it fits, it sits! lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , poor kitty ! Glad he is ok  What a fright for the both of you !
Sweet boy to allow you to help him too , he must really love and trust you


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

We frequently found several cats at a time in the bag of our push mower. However, we never got the thing running before they piled out thankfully! Glad your cat is okay.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I will certainly be checking every time now! BTW the kitty is doing great. He has no lasting effects!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Good Gravy! I'm so glad that story ended well!!!!!!! Poor kitty!


----------

